

Eric Schmidt on Steve Jobs - tilt
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/eric-schmidt-on-steve-jobs-10062011.html

======
wuster
Even if you're not a fan of Steve's style or products, he was a market maker
for Apple's competitors. Great example is the modern smart phone race - if not
for his zeal to create the iPhone experience, I think we'd still be lusting
after Nokias and Sony Ericsson phones. _shudder_

~~~
wh-uws
I would upvote you 5 times if I could.

I don't think we can even imagine what type of horrible phones we would have
to put with if not for the iphone.

~~~
etherael
Probably not that different from the Nokia N95, except with a whole new bunch
of features tacked on. Recalling at the time of the release of the N95 it
utterly, completely stomped all over the iphone from a feature checklist
perspective, and yet in the market it made almost no difference at all.

~~~
herval
The fact that every single feature is completely unusable DOES make a huge
difference though...

------
prayag
This probably the best Jobs's obituary. It's very personal. The admiration and
respect that Eric Schmidt have for Steve is heart-warming and the eloquence is
impressive.

------
missy
Although they competed very strongly there was still very deep respect. Very
admirable.

The quote “It’s your heart running around outside your body.”in reference to
his own children is how I think we can perceive his love for his products and
why we in turn loved his creations. Same passion.

~~~
cma
"Making the decision to have a child - it's momentous. It is to decide forever
to have your heart go walking outside your body." - Elizabeth Stone

------
juliano_q
Very humble article. He is bold to say that Steve was always ahead of him. The
“It’s your heart running around outside your body." quote is just another
pearl.

------
ww520
Very good stories. I wish someone can compile a list of stories about Steve
Jobs from the people interacted with him, and put them on a website.

~~~
biot
A number of years ago I was fascinated by and read through every story on
<http://folklore.org> which covers the period in time around the creation of
the original Macintosh.

It appears to be down/overloaded right now, but the Internet Archive seems to
have most of it cached. Start with story #1:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20101214055008/http://folklore.or...](http://web.archive.org/web/20101214055008/http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Ill_Be_Your_Best_Friend.txt&sortOrder=Sort%20by%20Date&detail=medium)

~~~
saddino
Hertzfeld also published a book compilation of folklore.org: Revolution In the
Valley

[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&s...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Revolution_in_the_Valley.txt)

And (non-affiliate) Amazon link: [http://www.amazon.com/Revolution-Valley-
Insanely-Great-Story...](http://www.amazon.com/Revolution-Valley-Insanely-
Great-Story/dp/0596007191/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1318002359&sr=8-4)

